# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  The World's Most Corrupt Countries 2009

## Traveler

Least corrupted from 1 and most the high in number you go.


http://www.transparency.org/policy_r...cpi_2009_table

What do you all think of this list? I'd be interested in seeing the questions they asked.

1. New Zealand
2. Denmark
3. Singapore
3. Sweden
5. Switzerland 

176. Iraq
176. Sudan
178. Myanmar
179. Afghanistan
180. Somolia

----------

